# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  آشنایی با سرورهای متصل (Linked Server) و پیاده سازی آن در SQL Server

## rezahashemian

سلام
تو این فیلم آموزشی با سرور های متصل یا Linked Server در SQL Server آشنای می شید و یاد میگیرید که چطور می تونید داخل SQL Server پیاده سازی کنید.
برای دانلود روی لینک زیر کلیک کنید:
دانلود

----------


## mohammadrazani

دستت گل
 :قلب:

----------


## erfankarimian

سلام من یک تمرین در SQL SERVER DATA TOOLS 
داشتم میشه کمک کنید ؟

میخواهم آدرس یک فولدر را بگیرم و آن فولدر را زیپ کنم و سپس بعد از زیپ شدن آن را در یک فولدری در دسکتاپ کپی کنم ! 
میشه روند ساختنش را بهم بگویید ؟

----------

